# Temco Hammer Crimp + 4/0 Power Wire



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Review of: Temco Hammer Crimp*

TEMCo Lug Crimper Tool TH0007






I got this hammer crimp because I despise soldering large cables (1/0 to 4/0). I always seem to burn the insulation and the process takes too much time. I was skeptical about a purely mechanical connection, but after using this tool I will never solder large terminals again. 

The process is extremely simple and even at the most leisurely pace one can complete their terminations much faster than soldering. I was also impressed with the strength of the crimp... I could not make it budge without putting the crimped terminal in a vice. I couldn't get a picture of myself hanging from the cable... 

I compare this crimper to the E-Z Red B790C Hammer Indent Crimper Tool on Amazon. 
Amazon.com: E-Z Red B790C Hammer Indent Crimper Tool: Automotive

At $20.35, it is $3+ more than Temco's hammer crimp. Moreover, take a look at the most helpful review on Amazon to see the advantage in choosing the Temco crimper. The Amazon crimper breaks, and you have to shell out $20+ to get another. Temco's product comes with a 5 year warranty no questions asked. I have used the hammer crimp on about 50 connections so far, so I can't comment on long term reliability, but I can't imagine it breaking any time soon.

I give this product my highest recommendation.
-Terminating large connections is quick and easy
-Connection is extremely strong
-Robust construction, and being a tool that takes a ton of abuse the 5 year warranty is testament to Temco's faith in their product. 


*Review of: Temco 4/0 Welding Cable/Power Wire*




There isn't much to say about this cable other than it is what you want for high amperage applications. I would compare it to a KnuKonceptz power wire as I usually use KnuKonceptz but they do not offer 4/0 OFC cable. For connections where you only want 1 run of wire, I couldn't find a better performance for the value. After finding Temco on eBay and realizing they were a short drive away, I went to pick up the product at their warehouse to save on shipping. I ended up getting a bunch of ring terminals for free, and a tour of their very nice facility. Even if this power cable was more expensive I would still buy from Temco again because they are a business that operates like a business should. 

I highly recommend this wiring to anyone crazy enough to need it:
-Good Price
-Very flexible for cable of this size
-The company it comes from is my new benchmark for top tier customer service and support.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I got one of those types of crimpers off ebay years ago and its great. Smack it with a mini sledge and youre golden.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool. I need one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have one of the Temco crimpers as well. It is a great tool, and so far my favorite crimper / method. Its makes an extremely strong crimp that also looks good, (much better than a vise or vise grips) and its very fast and simple to use. It is a durable tool as well. Very well made. I got mine off ebay for $17 shipped or something. 

I highly recommend it!


----------

